# Salt Fork?



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I will be finally getting my boat onto the lake tomorrow for some afternoon fishing. Hopefully they will be biting! Can anyone tell me the lake conditions? Water temp? Clarity? Level?
THANKS!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

BABS said:


> I will be finally getting my boat onto the lake tomorrow for some afternoon fishing. Hopefully they will be biting! Can anyone tell me the lake conditions? Water temp? Clarity? Level?
> THANKS!


How did you do? I am heading out there this morning for a few hours. Haven't been able to make it out there since April.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Took the wife out yesterday, we had a decent day. We caught some largemouth, a smallmouth, a few channel cats, some rock bass, and a bunch of good sized bluegill. Was pitching around for crappie and couldn't keep the bluegill away. Water temp was in the low 70s, clarity by the marina wasn't great but it got a lot better the closer we got to the cabin area. This is only my 2nd time fishing here, so I am not familiar with normal lake conditions. 

I like this lake, just need to spend more time on it.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Well I fished on 6/7/19 from 2:30PM-7PM. I was fishing in the "smaller SKI" zone near the camp ground. I was targeting Crappie and fished several spots in 12-16' of water. I was using slip bobber with Bass minnows. I caught 25-30 total Crappie. While the amount of fish was not substantial the size was great. I kept 12 fish between 10-12". All the fish were deep. Nothing caught shallow.


----------

